# SAI - SAIC Inc (NYSE)



## yogi-in-oz (15 October 2006)

Warning: ..... astrostuff ahead ..... US stock ... ipo ...

Hi folks,

SAI ..... was strongly supported on today's listing of
this IPO, but looking ahead the party may well
be short-lived, with some some negative aspects
kicking in, later this month:

      23-24102006 ..... 3 significant and negative cycles

      17-24112006 ..... 2 strong cycles shine a positive 
      spotlight on SAI, may be finance-related, leading
      to a BIG rally ..... ??? ..... 

       05-08122006 ..... 2 cycles and more positive news???

            11122006 ..... minor

            22122006 ..... minor

            27122006 ..... minor news

            05012007 ..... major negative cycle - finances???

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------

